# Build your own Digital Microscope



## KatW (Jul 26, 2002)

Neat project to turn your smartphone into a digital microscope. Cheap and easy. http://www.geekosystem.com/smartphone-microscope-diy/


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Huh.. really cool idea.. Never messed with my phone for macro shots... going to have to check that out.. .


----------

